
Incel, the misogynist ideology that inspired the deadly Toronto attack - malmaud
https://www.vox.com/world/2018/4/25/17277496/incel-toronto-attack-alek-minassian
======
Someone1234
> Beyond their shared frustration with not having sex, the incel community is
> not monolithic. Many of them are simply sad and lonely men, suffering from
> extreme social anxiety or deep depression.

Seems like most extremist communities can be described similarly. You have
people in a very bad place, and then you expose them to an ideology where
they're part of the "in" group instead of feeling like an outsider,
effectively forming a social connection but in a profoundly negative way.

I think we, as a species, have always benefited from being part of a small
community, be it a village, religion, or social club. Seems like large urban
settings are socially isolating people, even if they're technically surrounded
by people.

When I found myself in a similar place in my life, I found a community in WoW
(as many others have), that too is unhealthy just to a lower degree.

~~~
LyndsySimon
> When I found myself in a similar place in my life, I found a community in
> WoW (as many others have), that too is unhealthy just to a lower degree.

Ditto, though mine was due to depression and my subsequent withdrawal from
pretty much everything else around me. I immersed myself in EverQuest and it
quickly got to the point where I feel like it "ate my life".

------
johnny313
Disappointing that this was flagged, seems like an interesting topic for the
HN community.

------
jenkstom
Does this mean that if we legalize prostitution the incels will stop killing
people? Seems reasonable and completely improbable that such a simple solution
would ever be implemented.

~~~
DanBC
If they're going to kill people you'd think the illegality of prostitution
wouldn't be an impediment.

~~~
hirundo
If their rage is a symptom of lackanookie then nookie may calm them. Hopefully
legalizing it will be sufficient and we don't have to subsidize it.

~~~
DanBC
But sex is available to them.

The problem isn't with "lack of sex", it's with "lack of puppets to fulfil
their weird fantasies of what they think a woman is, vs what a woman actually
is".

~~~
hirundo
You can't banish scarcity by denying it. Fertile females have always been
scarce. And that's a good thing, as it's a primary driver of evolution.
Frustrated men will always be with us and will continue to take their pain out
on everyone around them, sometimes tragically. This dynamic is a major force
in history, e.g. incentivising more warfare by polygamist cultures.

Sexbots have the potential to change this, at an existential risk to our
species.

Here's hoping that your own bubble of plentiful sexual partners is never
burst.

